# motor sugestions



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i am working on building this buggy i got from a buddy of mine. i am just wondering what size motor yall would suggest. its about 8 foot long and 4.5 feet wide. its gona be a one seater made for the mudd and sand. any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

A GSXR motor lol. Youtube it


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

haha i tried to find one for sell but no such luck


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

If for adult look on ebay for GSXR "1000" motor

If for kid 5 to 10HP B&S or Honda


----------

